# Choosing a drywall sander



## Pierson Painting (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a drywall sander that I can hook up to my shop vac. I want to use it for removing pop corn ceilings and the occasional drywall job. I more than likely wouldn't use it a lot, but like the idea of cutting back on the dust. Looking at the PC unit, but not sure about the $450 tag. Anyone use the Aleko Drywall 690E sander or any of the PC knock offs? Some of them look the same just with different names.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I vote PC


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

PC


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I got pc champ goes awesome for the price tag


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like a patern.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

The Knockoff brand might suffice but imo, they're junk. Bought one out of curiosity and it's now in the local landfill.

For texture removal, my machine of choice is the Festool Planex. 

For regular sanding, choice is the PC as I find the Festool too slow. PC quality has gone down over the yrs, so kind of hit or miss.

Will be getting my hands on one of the Flex giraffe Ge5 sanders soon, and am hoping that it will have the durability that German products are known for, but with more speed than the Festool.


----------

